#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-13
<smartboyhw> ypwong, JackYu: Congrats on the Beijing release party!
<ypwong> smartboyhw, thanks :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong: For 13.10, I suggest the UbuntuKylin team to start on mobile
<JackYu> smartboyhw, it's good idea, but difficult.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-14
<smartboyhw> Hello ypwong
<ypwong> smartboyhw, hey, how's your exam?
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Me,
<smartboyhw> I need to study for tests…
<smartboyhw> *Meh
<ypwong> smartboyhw, work hard
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, which sessions you will attend tonight?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, how about you?
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, is it tomorrow?
<ypwong> it's wednesday
<ypwong> 个人会去 General X.Org plans for Saucy
<ypwong> 还有 Automating the Language Pack refresh process , 不过太晚
<JackYu> 恩，今天我们会先上去看看
<JackYu> 参加几个session
<JackYu> 15:05 - 16:00 UTC  Content Handling on Ubuntu/Unity
<JackYu> 16:05 - 17:00 UTC  Expanding QA community coverage
<JackYu> 16:05 - 17:00 UTC  Not Attending Chromium as default browser
<JackYu> 18:05 - 19:00 UTC  Improving the testing experience for contributors
<JackYu> 19:05 - 20:00 UTC  Stress testing on mir
<JackYu> 19:05 - 20:00 UTC  Provide a QML API for text to speech output
<JackYu> 19:05 - 20:00 UTC  Automating the Language Pack refresh process
<JackYu> 19:05 - 20:00 UTC  Attending Ubuntu Women UDS-1305 Goals
<JackYu> 这是我筛选出来的:)
<JackYu> ypwong, seems that webchat.freenode.net is not available
<ypwong> ubuntu women? :)
<ypwong> JackYu, 连不上没关系，可以用其他 irc 客户端
<JackYu> ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-15
<whzhang> The blueprint is scheduled on Thursday 18:05 - 19:00 UTC
<ypwong> whzhang, oh... so late
<smartboyhw> ypwong: I will join in the images UDS session in IRC.
<smartboyhw> JackYu: ^
<JackYu> smartboyhw: that's great, welcome!
<JackYu> smartboyhw: do you have any issues what to be discussed? you can change the Whiteboard.
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Blueprint link?
<JackYu> smartboyhw: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+spec/client-1305-ubuntukylin-images
<JackYu> smartboyhw: you can modify the Whiteboard section.
<ypwong> for anyone who will join the coming session: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3f399901093affca6063d4113420c6417b76ccef?authuser=0&hl=en
<ypwong> whzhang, see above
<ypwong> maclin, jzheng, freeflyi1g, see above
<maclin> ok,I see it, but the network is so good
<ypwong> maclin, 你可以把 bandwidth 调低
<ypwong> 右上角有个图标可以设
<maclin> 页面还没刷出来
<ypwong> whzhang, 你怎样呢？
<maclin> 正在安装plugin
<ypwong> quick quick quick
<ypwong> JackYu, 能听到我们说话吗？
<ypwong> JackYu, 听不到你说
<ypwong> JackYu, 开始la
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: That's Chinglish:ap
<smartboyhw_> ):P
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, come on!
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: ROFL
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, ....
<ypwong> whzhang, hi
<ypwong> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5f1e5c7b24eba678d5a08588e0ccb04a1429f567?authuser=0&hl=en
<ypwong> maclin,  JackYu freeflyi1g  jzheng,  whzhang smartboyhw_ &&
<ypwong> ^^
<ypwong> link for google hangout is above
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Not joining. just IRC
<ypwong> ok
<smartboyhw_> And no watching:(
<ypwong> session will start in 4 minutes
<ypwong> why not watching?
<ypwong> irc is no fu
<ypwong> fun
<jzheng> ypwong, I am in other session
<ypwong> jzheng, gotcha
 * jzheng will only watch this session
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Mobile
<smartboyhw_> YouTube app an idiot
<jzheng> btw, I saw csslayer still around and maybe you can ask him to join too?
<maclin> jzheng: I have send message to him.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-16
<ypwong> JackYu, do we need a blueprint for QQ?
<whzhang> what session you are attending?
<JackYu> ubuntu-uds-community-1
<whzhang> Jack and Maclin  would you like to help taking some notes in the session?
<whzhang> Marco , Andrea, Michal Sawicz, David will attend the session
<JackYu> sure, I will.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-12
<freeflying> ypwong: tried sogou pinyin, some dirs name are in Chinese
<freeflying> ypwong: its on purpose?
<ypwong> freeflying, yes
<ypwong> skin folders
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> 正在拨。。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-13
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, UK源的问题还没有解决，上午conf call一下？
<ypwong> JackYu, 下午我们有 call
<JackYu> 你叫上aron，我叫上shijing和zhangchao
<ypwong> JackYu, 要不下午？
<JackYu> ypwong, 我没收到邀请呢
<ypwong> JackYu, 奇怪。。 下午 15:00
<ypwong> JackYu, 看这个　https://bugs.launchpad.net/haidian/+bug/1316429
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1316429 not found
<ypwong> 上面有截图
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-16
<freeflying> JackYu: congrats!
<JackYu> freeflying, thanks:0
<JackYu> freeflying, 最近怎么样？
<freeflying> JackYu: 还行啊 :)
<JackYu> freeflying, 好，下次到北京一起喝两杯，哈哈。
<freeflying> JackYu: 好啊，来了给我电话
<JackYu> freeflying, sure
<freeflying> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-05-12
<ypwong> 软件中心起不来，求解决
<ypwong> $ ubuntu-kylin-software-center
<ypwong> normal start
<ypwong> old xapiandb  version: 1  new xapiandb version: 1
<ypwong> work thread get item :  init_models
<ypwong> Exception in thread Thread-1:
<ypwong> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ypwong>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 810, in __bootstrap_inner
<ypwong>     self.run()
<ypwong>   File "/usr/share/ubuntu-kylin-software-center/backend/service/appmanager.py", line 86, in run
<ypwong>     self.appmgr._init_models()
<ypwong>   File "/usr/share/ubuntu-kylin-software-center/backend/service/appmanager.py", line 179, in _init_models
<ypwong>     self.cat_list = self.get_category_list_from_db()
<ypwong>   File "/usr/share/ubuntu-kylin-software-center/backend/service/appmanager.py", line 216, in get_category_list_from_db
<ypwong>     cat = Category(c, zhcnc, index, visible, icon, self.get_category_apps_from_db(c))
<ypwong>   File "/usr/share/ubuntu-kylin-software-center/backend/service/appmanager.py", line 248, in get_category_apps_from_db
<ypwong>     app.orig_summary = app.summary
<ypwong>   File "/usr/share/ubuntu-kylin-software-center/models/application.py", line 110, in summary
<ypwong>     return self.package.candidate.summary
<ypwong> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'summary'
<happyaron> ypwong: 什么版本的
<ypwong> happyaron, 1.3.0.0-0~227~ubuntu14.04.1
<happyaron> will have a look shortly
<happyaron> ypwong: seb128 says we need to talk with archive admins for inclusion of restricted
<ypwong> happyaron, 有没有什么配置可以清空一下
<happyaron> 找一下 .config 下面
<ypwong> happyaron, is there a thread that we can cc hem?
<ypwong> them
<happyaron> ypwong: will start one
<happyaron> he suggests to talk to them on IRC first, so let me do that before sending email
<ypwong> seems nothing in .config
<ypwong> ls ubuntukylin/ Ubuntukylin/
<ypwong> ubuntukylin/:
<ypwong> indicator-china-weather  kuaipan4uk.conf  youker-assistant
<ypwong> Ubuntukylin/:
<ypwong> kuaipan4uk.conf
<ypwong> ok, good idea
<happyaron> ypwong: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'summary' should be something wrong in code
<ypwong> happyaron, yeah
<happyaron> FJKong: new bug for you, bug 1454200
<ubot5> bug 1454200 in fcitx-qimpanel (Ubuntu) "qimpanel window position wrong on high-dpi screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454200
<ypwong> wow, 歪果仁用 qimpanel
<happyaron> ypwong: 换fcitx的话，qimpanel会有一大批用户哈
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-05-14
<binghe> :)
<binghe> @handsome_feng
<ubot5-ng> binghe: Error: "handsome_feng" is not a valid command.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-05-15
<feng> handsome_feng
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-05-17
<bug42> Does arm64 OS image exist?
<bug42> I have a project based on arm based kylin os.  Now that i have aquired hardware from Huawei, i have hard time finding arm64 os image.
